# [REQ] Convert to Run on Linux?



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

*Could anyone do me a huge favor and make this so it will run on Linux? (LINK to MOD)

I'm already rooted and just want the Battery Mod and USB Mod really. I asked the OP to help and that was a dead end. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you ahead of time.*


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

All this really has in it are three modified files. The framework-res.apk, the systemui.apk, and the build.prop file. You can take these files, push them to your phone and then copy them to your system folder and reboot. This will accomplish the same thing as running the batch files. Hit me up on gtalk or email if you need help [email protected]


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I ended up extracting and pushing them to my phone the other day. lol It just took me awhile to get the SDK set up.


----------

